# Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler



## ubuntu1967 (21. Februar 2015)

*Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Hallo.
Heute habe ich Ubuntu 14.04.2 (64 Bit) paralell zu Windows 7 (32 Bit) installiert.
Angeschlossen ist ein Monitor , Phillips 246 V per DVI.
Meine Grafikkarte ist eine ASUS Gtx 750 TI OC 2 GB.
Eine TV Karte von Haupauge ist eingebaut.
 Die Bildschirauflösung war 1024x768!! Also sehr niedrig.
Währen des bootens von USB Stick habe ich folgendes Bild mit Kamera  gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann habe ich gewartet bis der Desktop gestartet ist und folgendes Bild mit Kamera gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Bildern kann man die Störung sehen. Die hellen Punkte von oben bis mittig.
Als Vergleich habe ich noch ein Bildschirmfoto mit Druck S-Abf gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Bildschirmfoto sehe ich keine Störung.
Mit einem USB Stick mit Ubuntu 14.04.1 (64 Bit) hatte ich keine Bildschirmstörung.
Xubuntu 14.04.2 hatte selbige Bildschirmstörung.
Auch Ubuntugnome 14.04.2 hatte Bildschirmstörung.
Das parallell installierte Windows 7 hat keine Bildschirmstörung.
Der auf Festplatte installierte Nvidia-Linux-x86-340.65.run Grafikkartentreiber im Anschluss zu der Ubuntu 14.04.2 Installation  änderte an meinem Problem nicht's.
Woran könnte das liegen?
Wer könnte mir mit Ratschlägen helfen?


----------



## Turbo1993 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Schau mal, was du für einen Grafiktreiber du verwendest. Mit 14.04.2 sollte aktuelle eingebunden wurden sein. Leider arbeiten diese nicht immer reibungslos.
Ich verwende zum Beispiel momentan den Nvidia 340.29 auf meiner Geforce GTX 660 zum Cuda programmieren. Dieser verursacht im Browser ab und zu ein stotterndes und flackerndes Bild.
Der 331.113 hat dagegen keinen einzigen Bildfehler verursacht und lief wunderbar. Leider geht mit diesem nicht der neue Cuda-Compiler nicht.

Edit. hab gerade gelesen, dass du den 340 verwendest. Kannst ja mal den 331 einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Abductee (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Hast du den Nvidia-Treiber über die "alternativen Treiber" installiert die dir Ubuntu anbietet oder selber über die Konsole?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Abductee, ich habe den Nvidia Grafikkartentreiber manuell im Recovery Modus installiert, weil Ubuntu mir als alternativen Treiber nichts anbietet.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Dann habe ich im Terminal folgendes eingeben und mit "Enter" bestätigt >>>
lspci -nnk | grep -i "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2

Als Output kam es wie folgt >>>
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] [10de:1380] (rev a2)
	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device [1043:84bb]
01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:0fbc] (rev a1)


----------



## ubuntu1967 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Dann habe ich im Terminal folgendes eingegeben >>>
xrandr --prop
Als Output bekomme ich es so >>>
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 1024 x 768, maximum 1024 x 768
default connected primary 1024x768+0+0 0mm x 0mm
   1024x768       61.0* 
   800x600        61.0  
   640x480        60.0
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Die 61.0 Herz sind wohl ein schlechter Scherz?
Der Monitor verträgt das nicht.
Wie kann ich in den Bootoptionen des Ubuntu 14.04.2 USB Live Sticks die Monitorauflösung einstellen?


----------



## ubuntu1967 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Um einen Downloadfehler auszuschliessen habe ich die md5sum für die 'ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso' gebildet.
Im terminal eingegeben >>> md5sum '/home/internet/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso' >>md5sum-iso.txt
Bekomme ich als output 
1b305d585b1918f297164add46784116  /home/internet/Downloads/ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
Ist die Checksumme in Ordnung?


----------



## dan954 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Das kannst du doch selber hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes prüfen.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Der Hash scheint in Ordnung zu sein.


----------



## Railr0ad99 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Hier steht beschrieben wie man die Auflösung mit XrandR beliebig ändern kann  Bildschirmauflösung ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## Tomascjek (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Der aktuelle NVIDIA Treiber für Linux zickt momentan rum. Ich habe daher den 331 genommen der passt und läuft bei mir. Habe eine GTX 970. probieren den mal. Ps: installiere ubuntu vorher nochmal neu wenn es keine Umstände macht... Eigentlich sollte man den Treiber installieren können ohne recovery...


----------



## Tomascjek (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Unter der alternativ angebotene Treiber macht bei mir auch Probleme egal welchen ich nehme werden ja 4 Stück gelistet


----------



## ubuntu1967 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

@Tomascjek> Bei mir werden keine alternativen Treiber gelistet.
@Tomascjek >>> ohne recovery...  <<< bei mir funktioniert "Ctrl+ALT+F1..F6" nicht richtig der Monitor bleibt Schwarz, nur "Ctrl+Alt+F7" funktioniert, also das zurückkehren zum Desktop.
@Tomascjek > installieren kann ich den Nvidia Treiber nicht, da ich mich erstmal auf die live Session beschränke.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (14. April 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Nach Aufforderung also zurück  >>>
*Tomascjek* >>>
 	 		 			 			 				Ich habe daher den 331 genommen der passt und läuft bei mir. 			 		


nicht weiterkomme, und weil der Thread älter als ein Monat ist mache ich hier weiter

Ich konnte den Treiber Nvidia 331 nicht finden.
Den ältesten Treiber den ich fand >>> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-337.25.run
Wer kann mir helfen ?


----------



## Jimini (14. April 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Klappt es mit dem 337.25 denn nicht?

MfG Jimini

P.S.: wenn du andere Beiträge zitierst, so benutze bitte möglichst die QUOTE-Funktion. Diese kannst du über die kleine Schaltfläche mit dem Sprechblasensymbol direkt über dem Texteingabefeld aktivieren.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Zur Zeit ist in einer anderen Ubuntuinstallation ist NVIDIA-Linux-x86-340.65.run installiert,


----------



## ubuntu1967 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Ubuntu 14.04.2 ( 64 Bit ) eigentümliche Bildschirmfehler*

Wie man den Nvidai treiber bei einer Live CD/DVD/USB Stick installiert ist mir nicht bekannt?
Und ob der funktioniert auch nicht.


----------

